# 17ht Century German Orchestra Composers



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

I want to explore 17th century German orchestra (or chamber music) composers, but when I google 17th century German composers it returned about 60, and after looking through the first 10 or so, most of them were vocal or keyboard composers or not very notable. So it would be a log search to find more.

I did find Clamor Heinrich Abel. I listened to several of his works and enjoyed them. 

Can someone name a few others who were notable? Thanks


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

Although they all lived a few years into the 18th century, Biber, Muffat, Pachelbel and Schmelzer were all basically Germans (or Germanic) who wrote some (or a lot of) orchestral or chamber music and composed primarily in the 17th century.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Randall's list is good. 

I'll add Johann Pezel, Philipp Erlebach and Johann Kusser.


----------



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks to both of you. That is very helpful.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

--"Bachiana"--Music by the Bach Family:
Works by Heinrich, Johann Ludwig, Johann Christoph, & Johann Sebastian Bach; also Cyriacus Wilche & Signr. Pagh--J.S. Bach's forbears in the 17th century):





--Johann Heinrich Schmelzer's Sonata Quarta in D Major from Sonatae Unarum Fidium (1664): 




--More Schmelzer: 




--I know the Dresden trained Matthias Weckmann composed orchestral music, but I don't recall hearing any of it. However, I've never heard any music by Weckmann that I didn't like, for example:










So, Weckmann's orchestral works might be worth exploring,


https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/weckmann-complete-works



--I don't know any orchestral music by J.S. Bach's idol, Dieterich Buxtehude (except for his Cantatas), but there is some excellent chamber music, such as his Trio Sonatas:
Sonata in C for two violins, viola da gamba and basso continuo BuxWV 266

--Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber: Harmonia artificioso-ariosa:
Biber: Harmonia artificioso-ariosa / Partia I - Sonata. Adagio - Presto - Adagio

--Heinrich Biber: Rosenkranz Sonaten, the mystery sonatas (I've included links to various recordings below, since these are important works):

H.I.F. Biber Rosenkranz Sonaten, The Mystery Sonatas 1
H.I.F. von Biber Mystery Sonata n. 1 in D minor "The Annunciation" (C. 90)
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber – Mystery Sonatas (Rosary Sonatas), n. 1
Biber: The Rosary Sonatas / Les Sonates du Rosaire, Hélène Schmitt (English subtitles)


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=biber+mystery+sonatas+huggett



--Heinrich Biber: Violin Sonatas:
Sonata No. 5 in E Minor

--Heinrich Biber: Missa Salisburgensis, for 53 voices & double orchestra:
Riedl: Ein langer und schöner Aufzug (Ein schöner Aufzug By Pater Ignatius Augustiner) -...

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber Missa Salisburgensis Václav Luks Collegium 1704

ETC.

Finally, I'd also recommend that you partly focus your attention on the Dresden composers of the 17th century, such as Heinrich Schütz & his pupils or followers--considering that it was such an important musical capital in the 17th & 18th centuries:

--Johann David Heinichen: Dresden Concerti--though Heinichen may be little late for you, considering his dates are 1683 – 1729,
Johann David Heinichen "Dresden Concerti"

Come to think of it, Johann Friedrich Fasch & Johann Adolf Hasse are also more 18th century than 17th...

I've heard some interesting vocal music from Christoph Bernhard, but I don't know anything else by him. He might be worth checking out.

Christoph Bernhard (1628-1693) - Missa 'Durch Adams Fall'

You might want to look into the music of Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654), as well.

Hope that helps.


----------

